# Sticky  Bulgaria Forum RULES and other FAQs | Правила и често задавани въпроси



## JloKyM

*Work in progress​*

*Welcome to the Bulgarian Section of SSC!
Добре дошли в българския раздел на skyscrapercity.com!​*
*By registering and participating here you agree to respect and abide by the following standards:
Регистрирайки се и участвайки в този форум, вие се задължавате да спазвате следните правила:*

01. Profanity towards other members will not be tolerated!
01. Oбиди към други потребители не се толерират!

02. No spamming, multiple topics will be deleted/merged!
02. Не се толерира практиката на flood – публикуване на едно и също нещо многократно, както и публикуването на голям брой мнения от един потребител едно след друго!

03. No inciting hatred or violence, No excessive swearing, No racist or homophobic post, No attacks on religions!
03. Пропагандирането на всякакви противозаконни идеи и цели е забранено. Не се допускат публикации на произведения, рецензии, лични коментари и др., които нарушават законодателството (съдържащи призиви за насилствена смяна на обществения ред, към етническа и верска омраза и други). Не се допускат коментари популяризиращи нацистки/фашистки идеи. Не се допускат дискриминация и проява на нетърпимост на основата на възраст, пол, раса, етнос, националност, вероизповедание и сексуалност (хомофобия)!

04. Graphic and pornographic pictures are not accepted on this forum, even if only linked to another forum!
04. Забранено е прикачването на снимки с порнографско съдържание и/или насилие, както и постването на подобни линкове без предупреждение за съдържанието. Категорично се забранява предоставянето на линкове към страници с детска порнография. Същото се отнася и за коментарите, които включват реалистично описание на причиняване на физическо и психическо страдание, осакатяване и садизъм, както и текстове включващи реалистично описание на принудителен секс, изнасилване и секс с малолетни!

05. Multiple accounts are forbidden!
05. Регистрирането с повече от един акаунт е забранено!



*Additional rules:
Допълнителни правила:*

1.Do not use loads of emoticons in your posts!
1.Не използвайте прекалено голямо количество емотикони. Това дразни!

2.Whether writing in Bulgarian or English, make sure what you write is easily understood by others. No l33t talk!
2.Независимо дали пишете на български или на английски се старайте да го правите четливо и без правописни грешки.

3.Do not post pictures larger than *1024x768* (or larger than *1,5 MB*) unless you really have to.
3.Не прилагайте снимки по-големи от *1024х768 *пиксела (> *1,5 мегабайта*), освен ако наистина не се налага.

4.We have a thread for off-topic discussions - *Лафеджийница*. Use it to discuss anything and refrain from opening other off-topic threads.
4.За всякакви коментари, които не могат да намерят място в разделите на форума, може да използвате специалната тема за оффтопик дискусии – *Лафеджийница*, намираща се в Main Section.


----------



## JloKyM

*Rules for user signatures
*

1. Signature lines may be up to 5 lines of default sized (vBulletin size 2) text, spaces included.
1. Дължината на подписа може да бъде до 5 реда при стандартна големина на шрифта(vBulletin size 2).

2. Signature lines may be up to 3 lines of vBulletin size 3 text, spaces included.
2. Дължината на подписа може да бъде до 3 реда при големина на шрифта vBulletin size 3.

3. No text over vBulletin size 3 is allowed, even if your signature line uses only one line.
3. Не се позволява използването на подпис с големина на шрифта над vBulletin size 3.

4. Signature lines should not have nationalistic, combative, racist or any other kind of commentary which may offend other users.
4. Текстът не подписа не трябва да съдържа националистически, обидни, расистки или друг вид коментари, които могат да засегнат останалите потребители на форума.

5. Members are not permitted to quote other members in their signatures for any reason.
5. Забранено е цитирането на мнения на други потребители в подписа.


----------



## JloKyM

How can I change my user name
Как мога да си сменя потребителското име


You cannot change the name yourself, an administrator has to do this. Since we get many requests to change names just for the fun of it we only allow name changes for a good reason, in which case you can send Jan a PM or email to explain what the story is. Others have to wait until Christmas, when we have our annual name change festival.

Сами не можете да променяте потребителското си име. Това може да бъде направено само от администратор. Тъй, като се получават много и глупави заявки, смяна на потребителското име се позволява само при особени случаи. Ако смятате, че вашият случай е такъв( :lol: ) пишете ЛС(Лично съобщение) или e-mail до Jan, с обяснение защо искате потребителското ви име да бъде сменено. 
Всички останали заявки се изпълняват всяка Коледа, при провеждането на ежегодния Фестивал за смяна на потребителското име.:banana:


----------



## JloKyM

Lost Threads? Use the SEARCH FUNCTION
Не можете да намерите някоя тема?
Използвайте ТЪРСАЧКАТА на сайта.

Another method that can be tried to search SSC is using Google. You can do so by going to www.google.com, placing the text "site:www.skyscrapercity.com" and then placing the text you wish to search. The result looking similar to this in your browser window.

Друг начин да търсите в SSC е чрез Google. След като отидете на сайта www.google.com, напишете в полето за търсене "site:www.skyscrapercity.com" и след това поставете текста/думите, които искате да търсите. Резултатът трябва да е следния: ВИЖ ТУК 



One more method in which you can keep track of threads is by simply going to the blue "Thread tools" tab in a particular thread and click the "subscribe to this thread" option. You then go to your user control panel and you'll find a listing of the subscribed threads easily accessible.

Още един начин за търсене в SSC е чрез опциите на всяка тема за абониране. След като се абонирате за дадена тема, може да използвате контролния си панел, където ще намерите списък с темите, за които сте се абонирали.


----------



## JloKyM

*NO MORE THAN 7 PICTURES IN ONE SINGLE POST!!!
НЕ СЛАГАЙТЕ ПОВЕЧЕ ОТ 7 СНИМКИ В ЕДИН ПОСТ!!!*


----------



## 3tmk

guys, we won't be splitting update threads anymore.
It's a new SSC-wide rule.


----------

